

Simple Bitcoin wallet encrypt&backup script - mrkva
https://github.com/mrkva/BitcoinBackup.sh

======
adrianwaj
I'm sure this is fine, but in general I'd want to be sure that anything
touching the wallet.dat is safe. Keeping a liquid store of value on one's pc
opens it up to new malicious apps knowing exactly what to target. A major
client-side security breach would look really bad for bitcoin.

~~~
mrkva
Well, it's open source :) But you're right - better check twice every single
process.

